# GPS for dogs?



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know the brand, but a friend of mine has one for her dog who has practically an entire forest to run and she loves having the unit to keep track of the dog. It actually tells her how far away he is and she is able to vibrate the collar and it also has a little zapper in it if she needs it to get him to come home. I've seen her use it and it was pretty impressive.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it possible she is either in pain somewhere or that she had a fright? I have been accused of taking my dog to the vet for every pimple, but I do like the reassurance of having someone knowledgeable give my dog a once-over if I'm worried. 

I have found with my (nearly three) miniature that he takes things much more to heart than the retrievers and GSDs I used to have. If something frightens or hurts him, he is suspicious of whatever-it-was for a long time. Or it could be that he knows that the appearance of fear of an object means I get out the chicken :smile:.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I am sure something must have startled her. She doesn't seem to be in pain & other than the times this occurs she seems pretty normal. But she continued to show the panic behavior in many different settings. We are having a few better days. Vet couldn't find anything wrong. Because it scared me so much I thought I should find out if we could track her if she ever disappeared again. Hopefully she won't but......


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Searcher

Here's a GPS tracker that may interest you. It also allows you to track your pet from a smart phone. 

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=67686


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

That won't work - don't have a cellphone. And would be too late. I need something for when we are out hiking & don't have access to high tech.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

A member of my search and rescue group uses the Garmin Astro with her dog Daisy. Daisy ranges very far. This unit works great. I've escorted the dog's handler while this GPS was in use, and it was simple and very intuitive. Downside is the price.

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=89564

Greg


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Price is the biggest problem with that one but..... Do you know if it would be too heavy to put on a 40 lb dog? Garmin has a pretty good reputation & I know a lot of the hunting dogs use them. A new Cabela's opened up about an hour south of us and I'll look at the one they have.
I looked at the RomEO GPS (online) but the range is only a mile. Has anyone used them?


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Searcher said:


> Price is the biggest problem with that one but..... Do you know if it would be too heavy to put on a 40 lb dog? Garmin has a pretty good reputation & I know a lot of the hunting dogs use them. A new Cabela's opened up about an hour south of us and I'll look at the one they have.


Yeah, it is really pricey. My colleagues dog in questions is a ~65 lb. GSD. Based on my recollection, I'd say it would work on a 40 lb. dog. My girl is a 50 lb. standard, and it would be fine for her.

The images on the Garmin website are not to scale. The collar/transmitter looks to be about the same size as an e-collar for a medium/large dog. 

Hopefully your local Cabelas store will have one of the Astra models so you can eyeball it.

Good luck.

Greg


----------

